# Still trying to find best marinade for my beef jerky



## Caslon (Aug 17, 2015)

I bought an American Harvester dehydrator and it works great. The trays clean up easy, hardly anything sticks.
I really like the way flank steak drys. It has enough fat content that it's very flavorful and not too chewy. At $9.99 a lb. it's expensive, I know.  It cuts up easily on the diagonal and I don't have to use a meat slicer or the like. I've given up trying to cut super thin slices, they dry up like rawhide.  Anyways...I tried the  Nesco and Presto Original flavor brand packets..anyone used those?  It dries up pretty authentic tasting, but it's way to salty. I wish I'd held off on using all of the curing packet.

I've not tried their Teriyaki brand yet, but am looking to make that flavor.  If anyone has a tried and true simple Teriyaki marinade for beef jerky, I'd appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2015)

Mine varies batch to batch.  I usually just use low sodium soy sauce and/or teriyaki (usually Kikkoman) with a really healthy dose of red pepper flakes.  Marinate overnight.

I partially freeze my lean beef and cut it really thin.

Love my dehydrator!


----------

